# Newman'Own Organic Dog Food



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

The ingredients seem nice, what do u think? Newmans


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I would ask for samples first if you can get your hands on some packets to see if he likes it since every dog is different. I don't like that it has salt added to it, but it's so low on the ingredient list, it may be fairly negligible. Otherwise, it seems fine. 

Also, it’s never been recalled.
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/#Dog


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee liked his chicken treats.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I used to be a big fan and K & C loved it and then they reformulated and added soy, so I switched to Castor & Pollux Organix.

http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I never fed it to Nikki so I have no first hand experience. 

Regarding the ingredients:

The good: 
Partially organic

The not-so-good: 
Only 70% organic, despite the "Newman's Own Organics."
Soymeal
Sorghum 

If your dog has no problem ingesting proteins, then I'd stay away from soy unless necessary. Sorghum is a cheap filler cereal grain. 

These are the foods I've tried and were okay. Yeah, there are a lot here, don't laugh. And I'm sure that I might have missed some, LOL!

Innova Puppy Kibble
Evo Kibble and canned
California Natural Lamb and Rice canned
Wellness Whitefish canned
Wellness Puppy canned
Wellness Puppy Kibble
Castor and Pollux Organix kibble and canned
Pet Guard Organic canned
Nature's Variety Instinct canned
Nature's Variety Prairie canned
Halo's Spot's Stew Chicken canned
Evanger's canned

Nikki threw up the Evanger's, and she refuses to eat kibble, except for C and P. 

Any of these brands should be okay, and I am sure that there are other SM members that have their own favorites. Regarding my own nose, C and P, and Spot's Stew smell the most like human food. I was told to rotate food to prevent allergies and not use any "exotics" like duck, pheasant, venison, etc. unless allergies develop. Whole Dog Journal has good reviews of food but they are a subscription journal. You can also check out Itchmo forums and Pet food list forums to read more about dog food.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Target used to carry it so I had Bella on it since it was so accessible. She liked it okay but there was a very large increase in potty breaks. Now she's on Canidae and doing quite well on it, plus the pottying has gone back to normal.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with Sher, the Castor and Pollux is the better organic choice because it doesn't have soy. Perri used to eat the C&P and did well on it. However the Newman's is still better than a lot of foods bc it's organic, has the hormone/antibiotic free meats etc


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

FYI: I emailed Castor and Pollux last month and asked them a millions questions about their Organix line. The president of the company replied and was very gracious. She answered all of my questions in detail. Then she sent me samples and coupons. I scoured the web looking for any complaints about Organix and I couldn't find any. Yes, I am insanely obsessive about what I feed my furbaby.... :brownbag: I've rotated many different brands for variety, but I am planning to use Organix canned until I do home cooking, not sure when that will start.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> FYI: I emailed Castor and Pollux last month and asked them a millions questions about their Organix line. The president of the company replied and was very gracious. She answered all of my questions in detail. Then she sent me samples and coupons. I scoured the web looking for any complaints about Organix and I couldn't find any. Yes, I am insanely obsessive about what I feed my furbaby.... :brownbag: I've rotated many different brands for variety, but I am planning to use Organix canned until I do home cooking, not sure when that will start.[/B]


How much canned do u feed per feeding? Is her poopy firm still? I bought CP like I told you and got the kibble, and Clifford likes it, but was curious about canned, and have been in the past. I don't know how much canned to do, but wouldn't mind trying it. Clifford weighs 7.8 lbs now, so if you have any clue on feeding I would appreciate it. Thanks.............


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586990
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since Nikki is only just 7 months old I feed her 6oz (about 3/4 cup) of canned food per day. She gets a few daily treats because we are training, and she also gets yogurt daily, and sometimes a little low sodium cottage cheese if she seems particularly hungry.

Her eliminations have always been fine. I will probably cut down the quantity a little bit in a month, since she's been spayed recently. Nikki doesn't like kibble much, so I use the canned. I really don't mind canned. I know that some people don't like the inconvenience of it because you have to remember to take it out of the fridge and let it warm up a bit before serving, or heat it (not in the microwave) but I work at home, so it's no big deal. I take it out 30 minutes before feeding her and she is fine with it.

You might want to try mixing canned and kibble and see how that goes. A lot of people do that.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=587004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll stick with kibble, it is easier, and I didn't know about taking it out before serving. I used canned before with my other dogs, and gave it to them right out of the fridge. Also, I am taking some trips this summer and their will be others caring for him and I want it to be easy. Ok, I am officially switching to CP from Canidae and I am excited because how awesome the food is. Thanks for the input..........


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=587008
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since Nikki is only just 7 months old I feed her 6oz (about 3/4 cup) of canned food per day. She gets a few daily treats because we are training, and she also gets yogurt daily, and sometimes a little low sodium cottage cheese if she seems particularly hungry.

Her eliminations have always been fine. I will probably cut down the quantity a little bit in a month, since she's been spayed recently. Nikki doesn't like kibble much, so I use the canned. I really don't mind canned. I know that some people don't like the inconvenience of it because you have to remember to take it out of the fridge and let it warm up a bit before serving, or heat it (not in the microwave) but I work at home, so it's no big deal. I take it out 30 minutes before feeding her and she is fine with it.

You might want to try mixing canned and kibble and see how that goes. A lot of people do that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll stick with kibble, it is easier, and I didn't know about taking it out before serving. I used canned before with my other dogs, and gave it to them right out of the fridge. Also, I am taking some trips this summer and their will be others caring for him and I want it to be easy. Ok, I am officially switching to CP from Canidae and I am excited because how awesome the food is. Thanks for the input..........  

[/B][/QUOTE]


It's a good food. Of course as long as your furbaby likes it, and it agrees with him, that's what matters the most!


----------

